# Tips required to land a Business Analyst job



## shikharjain (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi Guys

I am a business analyst/consultant with 7 years' experience and I intend to make a move to Melbourne early March next year.

What worries me is that I work in a very niche domain within the telecommunications sector. In order to land a Business Analyst job my understanding is one would need to know the domain quite well , be it banking or insurance or telecommunications. I see a lot of job openings on SEEK which I fit into closely. Seldom do these openings talk about having domain expertise. All they ask for is standard business analyst skills such as business requirement gathering, functional requirement gathering, workshop facilitation, liaising with stakeholders and the likes. Now does this mean I can apply for BA roles in Insurance domain considering the fact that my work experience has been primarily in the telecom sector?

Can I please request guys that have landed BA jobs to shed some light on this.

Cheers
Shikhar


----------



## gopal.soni (Jun 7, 2011)

shikharjain said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I am a business analyst/consultant with 7 years' experience and I intend to make a move to Melbourne early March next year.
> 
> ...



I too have the same query...

Gopal


----------



## suzie5555 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi 

I moved to Perth WA in July from the uk as a Business Analyst with a bank. Unfortunately not many head offices for banks here so I just applied for any BA roles. It took about 4 months to obtain a position and that was only after my 2nd interview. 

I would say its a slow process and the issue you need to overcome is if you have never had experience within the Australian market. To keep me busy I took a position which are easy to come by in Telesales part time whilst I looked for a BA role. 

The agencies tell you not to register with multiple agencies but in the end I got so fed up I just applied for anything on the seek website that I felt I matched . After a couple of weeks I secured a job for the local government. 

In all the process took 4 months from landing here. 
Good luck with your search just be patient and realistic and it will pay off.


----------



## shikharjain (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi Suzie5555

Congratulations and thanks for those encouraging words.

Cheers



suzie5555 said:


> Hi
> 
> I moved to Perth WA in July from the uk as a Business Analyst with a bank. Unfortunately not many head offices for banks here so I just applied for any BA roles. It took about 4 months to obtain a position and that was only after my 2nd interview.
> 
> ...


----------



## drussell67 (Dec 30, 2013)

Hi

I hope you have been successful with your move.

I have worked as a Business Analyst for 20 years plus in the insurance industry and currently work in a life insurance company in Melbourne.

You are correct to be looking for jobs on SEEK as a starting point. Melbourne employers of BA's in the financial services industry (banking, insurance and finance) will be expectingg a degree of domain knowledge without specifying it in detail - simply from the fact that they are listing the domain in the title or sector on SEEK.
Typically, both recruiters and companies will set the generic BA skills as a minimum requirement for application, with an expectation that you can display either:
1. a degree of domain knowledge on your CV or during an interview
2. display an excellence in generic BA skills and good communication and adaptability
Australia's largest telco (TELSTRA) has large operations in Melbourne and they are constantly looking for BA's - so you might want to focus on Telecommunications to get the best starting salary here.

I have worked the majority of my time in the insurance domain, and (as with all specialist domains) there is a degree of understanding of the business domain required to commence on a higher wage. Be prepared to lower your expectation of wage if you are working in a new domain until you get a few years experience in that domain under your belt in Melbourne.

There is a diffierence of organisational experince and maturity between Melbourne's BA Banking jobs and BA Insurance jobs. The banks are large, structured and slow to act. The insurers will go through a recruitment process quicker, but the policies, processes, procedures and working environment are less structured and orderly - and will mean harder work but greater rewards.

In Australia, the recruitment process is seldom quick unless there are no available BA's. 2 - 3 interviews is the standard and a few weeks turn around for reference checks and discussion. All this is slower over Christmas or end ofr financial year.

All the Best


----------



## oLivia0302 (Oct 19, 2016)

This post was a few years ago but im hoping I can still get a reply. I am BA and will be moving to Melbourne by July can any of you help to refer me to any of your companies or recruiters? Is it true that employer prefe those who are already in AU over those stil outside the country? Is July a good time for hiring?

Thank you!


drussell67 said:


> Hi
> 
> I hope you have been successful with your move.
> 
> ...


----------



## business analyst (Nov 3, 2018)

*business analyst job*

*Here are 5 useful tips to help your Business Analyst career

Step 1 – Position Yourself to Get Hired as a BA
The first step in the job search process is to figure out what kinds of business analyst jobs you are qualified for and how to position your skills and career experiences for those types of jobs. After all, if you don’t know what BA qualifications you have, how can you decide what BA jobs to apply for?

Step 2 – Put Together a Resume that Highlights Your Business Analyst Skills
Your business analyst resume needs to spell out exactly what you are qualified to do and be structured in such a way that it doesn’t make your recruiter guess.

Step 3 – Apply to BA Jobs
With an understanding of your key business analyst skill and a resume that highlights your skills and experience, you are ready to apply to business analyst jobs. With your skills assessment in hand, you’ll be able to focus on the jobs that are a relatively close match to your skill set. If you’ve been applying to hundreds of jobs and not hearing back, this tactical change could increase the proportion of opportunities you hear back from significantly.

Step 4 – Interview for the Job with Confidence
If you are focusing on the right business analyst jobs, you will start to hear back about opportunities and get asked to interview for the job Before getting an offer, you can expect to interview with multiple people. Often a recruiter will do a first pass phone interview and then you might meet with several people from the hiring organisation including the hiring manager.

Step 5 – Make an Informed Decision about the Offer
Once you make it through the job interview process and receive a job offer you’ll have a decision to make.


Do the terms of the offer (including salary and benefits) work for you?
Will you be happy working in the environment?
Is this a step forward in your career?

You can refer book How to start a business analyst career
In this book you’ll learn how to assess and expand your business analysis skills and experience.*


----------

